# Weekly Competition 2018-46



## Mike Hughey (Nov 13, 2018)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle.us - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle.us (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com! (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Mats (mats.bergsten 'at' gmail.com) if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 60 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.
Kilominx scrambles uses the notation for Megaminx.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2
1. *U' F' U2 F2 U' R F' R U 
*2. *R U2 F2 R2 U' R' F R2 U 
*3. *F R' U2 R' U R' U2 F U' 
*4. *R' U' R' U2 F U2 R' F' R U 
*5. *R2 U R F' U2 R U R2 F2 

*3x3x3
1. *R2 D2 B2 L2 F2 D' B2 D L2 U' L2 B' R D L2 F2 D2 U2 R' F' D2 
*2. *B2 U2 F2 U F2 U' R2 B2 D' L2 R' B D U F' D U2 B2 L B2 
*3. *U2 D' F B' U D2 R U D2 L D2 L2 F2 U2 F2 U' B2 L2 B2 R2 D 
*4. *D F2 L2 R2 D R2 U2 R2 U L2 D F L U B' L' B' F L B 
*5. *U2 R2 U' B2 L2 B2 U2 L2 F2 U F2 R' D B' F U' F R2 F' R 

*4x4x4
1. *D F' D' F' D Uw L Uw' L2 D2 R B Fw Uw2 L R2 F2 L2 Rw D' U' Rw2 B' F' Uw R Uw Fw L Fw2 F2 D2 Uw2 L Rw2 Fw2 R' F' D' Uw
*2. *B' Rw' Fw D' U L B D F' Rw Uw2 Rw' B' D' L R2 B' R' Uw' R2 D' Uw2 L2 U L' Rw R' U2 L2 Fw' Rw Uw Fw2 L' F' R' Fw2 F' L2 D
*3. *B2 Fw D2 U' R' D Uw U F' Uw2 U F2 U L Uw' B' F U F2 L B2 F' D2 Uw' U' Fw Uw2 L' Rw Uw Rw' Uw2 L2 Fw D' Uw Rw2 Fw' R U'
*4. *Rw2 Uw' Rw' B F' Uw' U2 Rw Uw2 R2 U2 B2 U Rw R' U Fw' L2 B2 U B2 R' D2 L' R' D Uw' B R U' Fw2 R2 D2 U2 B2 U F' Uw R Fw'
*5. *B2 Fw2 F2 R Uw2 U' L' Rw' R Uw' Fw Rw U' L2 Rw2 D' Uw U' L' F2 R2 B' Fw R' Uw2 F' U Fw' U Rw B' F' D' Uw2 Fw L2 R U B F

*5x5x5
1. *U Lw' Bw2 F2 D U' R Uw2 Lw2 R Fw Uw' Bw' Fw' F Lw' B Lw2 F U2 L' Fw2 Lw2 B' Lw D Fw L' Lw2 B Lw' Uw' L' R' B' R' D Uw2 B2 U' B2 Dw2 Uw2 L2 D L' Rw2 B2 Dw2 Bw2 Dw2 Rw2 R Dw' Bw2 Fw' Dw' F2 L Uw2
*2. *Bw D' Dw2 F' Lw' B' U L2 U' F Uw' Rw2 Bw' Fw F2 L2 Rw2 R B2 Rw' B2 L Fw2 F2 Rw2 Fw2 Lw Dw' Lw Fw2 F' D2 Dw' B Uw2 Lw Rw' R Bw' U2 B L2 Lw' R2 B2 Bw Dw' L Dw2 Uw' Rw' B Uw' L' Lw Rw' B R' F' L
*3. *B' L2 Bw2 D2 Bw' Fw F2 Dw' Rw2 R Uw2 B' F' Uw2 Rw' F2 D' Bw2 L2 Uw2 U2 R' Dw2 Uw U' B2 U B2 Fw' R2 Bw2 D Dw2 R2 Fw2 L F2 D Dw L R2 Dw' Rw2 R2 D' Dw2 Lw2 Bw Uw' U' Rw F' D U' R Dw' B Dw2 L Lw'
*4. *Lw D L' B' Dw2 B' Fw F2 Rw' U2 Lw Uw2 Lw' D F2 U R B Fw F U2 R U' L2 Rw2 Uw' U L' Uw Bw2 Fw' F2 U2 L D' Bw' R2 Dw Fw2 Rw' Dw' Uw2 L Rw2 B2 R D' Bw2 F2 Uw' Bw' Rw2 F2 Dw Rw F Lw2 Uw' B' F'
*5. *F D2 Dw' R2 B Uw U B' D R' Fw L' R2 D2 B Bw' F' L' R B Bw' L2 Lw Rw' F' D Lw2 Uw' Lw2 Rw F2 Rw Bw F L B L2 Lw2 R' F' Lw2 Dw' L D2 Lw2 Rw B2 Fw' U' F2 D Dw2 Lw D2 Dw U Lw2 U F' Dw

*6x6x6
1. *D' 3R2 R' 3U' F2 L B 2B' 2F R' 2D2 L 2L' 3R2 R 3U' B 2B2 3F' 2D' 2R' 3F' F' D2 3U2 R2 2D' 2U2 U 2F2 3U2 2F' D' 2R2 D' U 2R' 2F2 3U2 2L D2 R 2F' 2L' 3R 2B R 2F L2 2L 2D2 3R B R' F2 3U2 2L' 2D L2 U2 2B 2D2 3U L2 3F' 3R' 3U' B 2U2 2R'
*2. *L' B2 R 2D' L 2L' 2U 2B2 3R' 3U' U' F2 3U R2 D2 2D' R' 3U L2 3R2 2B2 2D L 2U2 3R2 3F' L B' 3F' D2 3U' F' 2D' L' 2U' R2 2D U2 3F' 3U R' 2U B 3R' 2D 2U L 3R' R2 2B R' U 2B' F 2D U2 B2 2U 2F' L' 2U' F' 2L2 B 2L 2R2 B2 2U2 B2 2B'
*3. *2R2 U2 2B2 2L2 2B 3F D2 3F' 2R B' D2 2R' B 3U U 2R2 3U2 2L 3U' 3F' 2D2 B2 D' 2D' U L' 2R U2 2R 2F L 3R2 B D' 2U2 L B2 2R D2 B 2B' 2F' 2R' 3U 2R R' B F' 2D2 F' 3R' R2 2F' 3U B2 3F' R' B' L2 F D 2U2 3F R2 2U2 2F' 3U' F 3U2 F
*4. *F 2R 2B' 2L' 3R2 3U 2F' 2L 3R2 3F' 2L 2D 3F' 2F' 3U2 L' 2L F' D' 3R 2U 3R' 2D' 3U' F2 U 2L 2D' 3U F2 2R' U2 F' D 3F' D' 2D2 2U' U' B2 2B' 3F F' D 2R' R' D 2D2 U2 3F2 2D2 2U 3F R2 2U 2R' R2 B2 2B' 2F L B2 3F2 F' D' 2D' 2F' 2L 2U' 2R'
*5. *3F' U' 2L' U L' 3R' B' 2B 2F 2L 2B2 F2 2D 3U2 B' 2L R2 3F2 F2 3R 2F' U' B2 2U' U 3F 2F' D 2U2 L' 3R 2B 2D 3R 2R 3F 2L 2F2 2L R2 B' 2B R 2D2 3U 3F' 2L' D 2L2 D 2L 3R U2 2B' 2R' 2D L2 3F D' F' 2L D' 2U2 2L2 3R B2 D 2U' 2R2 2U'

*7x7x7
1. *2U 3B R' B 2B 3D' 3U' L2 3R 2R' 3F2 F 3D2 2L R D2 U B' 2D' 3U 3F' 3D2 3F' U' L' B' 3F2 F2 L2 B 3R' R 2B' D 2B' R2 3F2 3L' 3D' U 2B2 3D' B 2U2 3L 3R2 3B F 2U U L 2L' 3R' R 3B' 3D' L2 U2 R 2D2 3U' R' 2U F 3U2 3B2 3F 2U2 3B 2F U B 2U U 3L2 2F2 3R2 3D2 3F D2 L2 2L' 3L' R' B2 R 2F' 2R D 2D' 3R 2D2 2U2 B' 3F 2D' 3R 3D2 2L2 R2
*2. *2U2 3B2 3U L' U' 3R 2B 3F2 3L 3R' B 2D2 L2 2L' 3D' L 2R2 2B2 D' 2U2 2B2 3B D2 3D2 L' 2L2 2D 3D 2U L' 2R' U 3R B2 3L U L2 2U2 3B' 2L2 D' B L R' 3D' 2U 2L2 R2 2B 3F2 3R' 3U L2 D 2B' 3F' 3L 3U' 3B 2D' L 2R2 R 2B 2F2 3D2 2B' 3B' R' 3D 2F2 2L R' 2D' 3D' 3U' L2 D2 L2 R2 B' 2B' F 3D' L 3L 2R' 3B 2R2 R D2 2U' 2B2 2D' 3F D 3D B 2B' 3F2
*3. *3L 2B' 3U F' 3U 3F' 2F' L 3L' 3R 3F2 3R 3U2 L' D 3L' 2U' 3F2 L' B' 2F' 3U' 2U' 2R2 3B' 2U' 3L 2B 2F F2 D 2U' F2 D2 L D 3D2 2U' U' 2B 3F2 D2 2L' 2D2 3U 2U U 2L' 3R' 2B 3B2 2F' 2R' 3B2 2F D2 B 2B' 2R2 3B' 2L' 2R' 2D2 2F2 3U' 2F L' 2L' 3L2 2R' 2B F' 3R' F' U' 3L' 2F' L 2L 2R 2F F 2D2 U2 3F' 3R 2F 2U' 2L 3L' 2B2 U B 3F L 2L 3L 3B' L2 2D2
*4. *3F R' 3U2 3B2 3D2 2F 2L 2F F2 2L' 3F' 2F2 3R 3B' L' 3R' 2R B' U B2 3D 3U' 2B' 2D' 2U' 2L' R' 2D 2U2 2F' 3R 2R' 3D' U' 3F' 3R2 D' 3U2 2B' 3B2 R2 U2 3L D2 L 3L' D2 2U' 2R2 3B2 2F L2 2L2 2F 2L2 D 2B2 R2 2B' D 2L R2 2U2 L' 2L2 D2 3D2 3R' 2R B' 2L' D2 L2 U' L 3R U 3F 2R' 3D 3L 3R2 2D 3L2 2D U' B' 2L' R' 2B 3F2 L' 2D 3D2 3U' R 2B' 2F' 2D' R2
*5. *2L' 3B' 2D F 2L2 U 3L2 3D 3U' 2L 3L' R2 3D B' 2B' 3R2 U 3B2 2F2 F2 U 3B F2 2L' 2B R' F' 2D' F L 3B2 2F 2L U 2F R D 3F 3U' 3L2 D2 R2 3B' F U' 3R 2R' 2F' 3R2 2R 2U2 U 2L2 2R2 3F D' R' F' 3R2 3D 2F2 D' 2L' 3B2 2D' 3D2 3U L' 2D' B' 2F2 2R2 B' U' 2B2 3R B2 2F' 3R 2B' 2D' 2U' L' 3U 2B U' 3L 2F2 L B2 3F' 2L2 R' 2B D2 3D2 3B 2F' U F

*2x2x2 Blindfolded
1. *U2 R F' R U2 F U 
*2. *F' R' U2 R U' F2 U 
*3. *R2 U F2 R U' R' F2 U R U' 

*3x3x3 Blindfolded
1. *L' R' D2 F2 L2 U' L' D L' F B' D U2 F2 L2 U F2 D F' R' L Fw Uw'
*2. *R2 U B L' B2 L2 R' B' U R2 U F2 L' D2 R' D' L B2 F U' Rw Uw
*3. *L U D' L' U' B2 F2 L F U2 F U2 R2 U2 D R L' U2 F' D2 Fw' Uw'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded
1. *U2 R' F2 L' Fw2 Rw' U' F2 R Fw F2 R B Rw U' L R' Fw2 L Rw' R2 Fw' Rw' R B' U2 L2 R' F2 R D' U2 B F2 U' Rw2 R2 F U L'
*2. *D' F Rw' R2 Fw' D Fw' U2 R Uw F' R2 D' B D U' F D' U2 L Uw2 Rw2 R' F U2 R D2 Fw L' Uw' R' U Fw' Uw Fw2 R D' R2 Uw' R'
*3. *F D2 U' B' D U2 F' L D' U B' U Fw R F2 L U' F Rw2 R' D2 L' B2 D' Rw Uw2 Rw2 U' B D' L Uw B' U F' U R' Fw' R F

*5x5x5 Blindfolded
1. *Uw2 Rw2 Dw' Rw' Fw Uw' Fw' Dw' Uw2 L' Lw Rw' Uw' F' L Rw' D Uw2 Lw2 F2 L Bw2 Lw2 Dw' F2 L2 D Dw2 Uw2 B2 Bw' Fw F' Dw' Lw2 Rw' R2 Bw F2 Uw2 Lw' B2 Dw2 Bw L2 R Bw2 Uw2 L Rw' Bw2 Fw L2 Lw' U2 L' Rw' U' B Lw2
*2. *F' Rw R' Bw2 F D' Lw2 R' U L Bw' Uw' L' Fw2 L Dw Uw2 B' Fw D Dw2 U B F R2 F2 L2 Rw2 B2 Bw Fw' U2 B' Fw F2 D' F' D' R2 B2 Fw F' Dw2 Rw Bw2 L Uw Fw D Dw' Lw' F2 R2 Uw Bw2 F Dw2 Fw Rw Fw'
*3. *F2 L' B D' Uw2 Bw2 D2 F2 Rw U2 L B Rw' F' L Uw' F2 L2 Lw U2 Bw2 Fw Uw Lw2 Bw2 Lw2 D' Bw Fw2 Dw Fw2 U' L D Dw' R2 D U2 Rw2 Bw Fw2 F' D' Rw2 B2 Lw2 F L' Dw B2 Uw U2 L2 R' Uw U L Lw' Rw2 R2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded
1. *2D2 3F 2F' L2 3R 2R' B R' 3U' 3F 3R 2F2 2D R2 D B' 2F2 3R B2 3U' 2L 2B2 F' 3R2 B' R B2 F' D2 3U 2B2 3U 2U 3F R' 3U 3R D2 L2 2U U2 L 2F L 2U F2 2L F' 3U U2 F' 2R' U2 B2 3R' 2D2 U' 2L R' 2F2 L' 2R2 2B 3R' 2D2 R2 2B' 2D 3U U

*7x7x7 Blindfolded
1. *D2 2D2 U' 2F 3D2 B2 3F2 2R2 3U' 2F' 3D' 2B2 D 3R' 2B2 3U' 2R2 3F' 3D' R' 3D B2 3F 2F' R 2B2 2F 3D 3R 3B2 3F' 2F' F 2D2 L2 2B D' B2 3B F2 R2 3U' 2U2 F2 3U2 2R' B' F 2L 3L' 2D' 2B2 2R' R2 B2 3L 3B' D2 3R2 2B' 2U2 L 3R 2R2 R' 2F2 3R B' 2U L2 2R' 2D2 R2 2U' R' 2D' U2 2L 3R2 2D' 3D' 3L' 2R2 3B 2F2 3D' 2U' F 2D2 2U' F R' 3D' 2L2 3U L U R 3U2 2F2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded
1. *F L F U' L' D F2 R' F2 R L U2 D' F' B2 U R L F2 Rw2 Uw
*2. *L' D2 F L B' L2 D2 U' F L' R' D2 R' L D2 U F2 L2 F B2 R2 Fw Uw'
*3. *U B L2 R B D F2 U' D F' L F D R L' F2 D' U2 R2 D2 Fw' Uw'
*4. *F' U2 F2 U D2 L2 F2 U B' R B2 D B2 U D R2 D' L' R2 D2 R Fw' Uw
*5. *D' F B' D L F2 B L2 D2 F' U D' F' U D' B L2 R2 D R B' Rw' Uw
*6. *L2 U' D2 B2 U B2 L R' F' D L2 U2 F2 U' B L' D' L2 R' U Rw Uw2
*7. *B F' D B' F D L2 D R' U' L2 F2 D2 L B D U2 L' D2 U' F Rw Uw
*8. *U D2 B' L' D' B F' U2 L' R2 B' F D2 F' L R2 F B' D' L Fw' Uw
*9. *B' D F2 B' U' B D' F' D' F' R2 U R2 F' R B R' U F L2 B2 Rw2 Uw2
*10. *D B' R' B' D' U2 L' R F' R' L' D R2 L' D' U R2 B D2 Rw Uw'
*11. *F' R L F D2 R B' F' D' L' U2 R F' D2 R2 L2 U2 F2 R' F' Rw2 Uw2
*12. *D2 U2 B L2 B2 U B' F2 L U' L U' B2 D' B2 D2 F R' U' F2 R' Fw' Uw
*13. *D' R B' R' B' U L R B L2 R' D U2 L F R' U B U2 B2 R Fw Uw
*14. *D2 U' F' U2 F' B' R B L U' B' R2 F U2 D2 B2 L' U' F' D2 Fw' Uw'
*15. *D2 F B U2 R' D' U R D' F L D2 L2 D L' R2 B L' D' B2 L' Fw Uw2
*16. *F' D F B' L B2 F2 D' U' R' U B R B2 U L D' R2 D2 Rw Uw
*17. *F2 D U F L2 B' R2 U2 L B2 D2 R2 D' L' B2 R2 B2 R2 L2 Fw' Uw
*18. *B F2 D2 F2 U D2 R' F' D B F D' L' B2 F D' B2 F L' U' R' Fw Uw2
*19. *U2 L B L' U R D' R' L' D' F2 U2 D' F L2 F2 U' L R Fw' Uw
*20. *U2 B' D' L2 B2 R U' R2 F' U2 B U2 F2 B2 U B F' R2 U2 F Rw' Uw'
*21. *U L' B U B' R' L D U' L2 F2 R' L D' F2 L' U2 B2 U2 Rw Uw
*22. *F2 U2 B2 R' B' L U' F2 B2 U2 R' B' R' D U L' R' U2 B' D' U2 Rw Uw
*23. *R D2 L R D U R2 D2 U' R' D2 U' B D2 F2 B L2 D2 L' R' Fw Uw
*24. *D F' U' L2 R2 U' L F2 L2 F2 B' R' U' B L2 D B F' L2 D R2 Fw'
*25. *U' R U F2 L2 U2 L' R' D' U' L' B R2 L D F2 L D2 R' F2 
*26. *B L2 D2 F2 D B2 L' U L U' B L D2 R2 D2 F' D' B' L Fw' Uw2
*27. *L' U2 D2 B2 D' L' R2 B2 U2 B L R' D' R2 F' R2 D F' D' B' F2 Rw Uw'
*28. *D' U' B2 L' R U' F' U' D' F' B2 D' R2 B U' L' U2 R' L2 B D Rw2 Uw
*29. *U2 R D' F L2 R' B2 F' D2 F' D' F L D2 B' D' U' B' D' U B2 Rw Uw'
*30. *D' F D' F2 D' R2 U D' F2 U2 B2 L R B D2 L2 D' B2 D Rw' Uw'
*31. *F R2 U D R' D' B2 R2 F2 B2 R B2 L2 D' U B2 F' U L' F2 R2 Fw Uw'
*32. *D' B2 L' B F U L' F U2 L U B D2 R L' F' L2 B R L' Fw Uw'
*33. *F' R U2 L2 B2 L' U D' L' U' B D2 F2 R U R' B' R2 B' Rw2
*34. *L2 F2 D U2 B' R D2 B2 F' L U' D F L2 F R U F R' U Rw' Uw
*35. *L' D' F B2 U' L U L2 D2 L' F L2 U F B D2 L R' B L R' Fw Uw'
*36. *L U D' R2 D L2 B F2 L' F D2 R2 L2 D2 U R2 D L' R2 U2 L2 Fw' Uw2
*37. *U' R' L' D R' D' U2 R2 F U2 F2 L R U2 B F2 D F D2 Rw' Uw
*38. *F U2 B2 R2 D2 F2 U' D' L2 U D' F' D F2 B U R' D' L' U D2 Rw2 Uw
*39. *L2 F' U R' L2 B' U2 F2 D2 L2 D L F2 D2 F2 U R2 F2 B2 U R' Fw' Uw2
*40. *U' R2 D L' B2 F R2 B F' U' D2 F U D' R U B2 L D2 B2 F2 Rw' Uw2
*41. *R2 L D' U2 L F2 L B' R2 U2 R' D2 L F' L D2 L' U2 D B D' Rw2 Uw
*42. *R' U B2 F2 U R' L U2 D2 R U' B R2 U D B L2 R B2 R F2 Rw2 Uw2
*43. *B2 U2 D B R L B' U2 L2 R2 F2 R D B R2 D2 R' U' D2 F' Rw Uw
*44. *D B D' B2 F D2 B R D' U B L2 B' R U' B L F D B2 R Fw' Uw
*45. *L R B2 F D' L' F2 B' R U2 R F2 R2 L U' F2 U2 R' U2 L Fw Uw
*46. *B' R' F' U F D U2 L' B R D L' B2 F L2 B L' D' F2 Rw2 Uw2
*47. *D2 F2 U' D2 L2 R2 D2 F' R2 D U' L2 U' R U D2 L B2 R Fw' Uw
*48. *D2 L2 F R F2 B2 D2 R' L2 U L' D U' B2 F U2 R2 F B' 
*49. *D2 U2 F' R2 D L2 R' U' L' R F' U2 D' B D' F B' U2 D' Fw Uw2
*50. *B' U' R' F' D' U' L2 D F L R F2 R D' R D U2 L' R F D2 Fw' Uw'
*51. *R' F' R' U2 F2 B' R U' B L2 B' F' R L D F' B L2 F B2 R2 Fw Uw'
*52. *R' L' B D2 R2 U B F2 L' F' R' B' F R' U' D L B' U' B2 Rw' Uw2
*53. *R' F' L' B2 F2 D' L2 B' D' L' U D R L2 F' D R2 L2 U2 Rw' Uw2
*54. *U2 R' U2 F' L2 F' R B2 F' R' D2 B2 R' L2 U2 D' B R2 U' F' Rw' Uw
*55. *U' R2 D2 F L U D2 B2 L2 U2 L2 R2 F2 R D B F R' D 
*56. *R2 B L U L2 F' R' B F2 D F L' U2 D2 L D2 R B2 U D Fw' Uw'
*57. *B F' L' F B' U2 B R2 L2 B2 U L2 D2 F D' L' F2 B' D2 L' B Rw' Uw2
*58. *L D' F' R' B L' R2 B2 U2 F L' F D F L2 F B D2 B F2 U' Rw2 Uw2
*59. *U2 R2 U' L' R' F2 U2 D' B2 D2 L U2 L' U' D B L2 F2 R2 L2 Fw Uw
*60. *F' B' U' F B' D L D' R2 L2 B' F' U2 L B' D2 B F' U Rw Uw

*3x3x3 One Handed
1. *D2 L2 R2 B2 L2 U' L2 D' U' F' R' B2 D U B' L D' B2 D2 U 
*2. *F2 D' R2 U2 B2 U' F2 R2 F2 L2 U2 R' U B' U L R' U B' L F2 
*3. *F2 L2 F2 D' R2 F2 U R2 D U2 L2 R F' U2 F D2 L' R' D' B L' 
*4. *D2 F B' U2 D' R D' L D' L' F2 B2 U2 B2 L2 U B2 D2 R2 L2 B2 
*5. *R L2 F R2 U L2 B2 L F2 U' D2 F R2 F R2 L2 F' B2 D2 

*3x3x3 With Feet
1. *F' R F2 L' F2 R D' F L' B R2 U2 D2 R' B2 L' D2 B2 L' F2 D2 
*2. *B' R2 F' U2 B D2 L2 B2 D2 B R2 D B2 R' F U2 F D U L2 
*3. *D2 B' L2 F2 U2 F L2 B' U2 R2 F L' R2 B' U2 B' D' L B D' U' 
*4. *U F2 B L' F B' U2 F R B2 U2 R2 F U2 F D2 F2 R2 B' U2 
*5. *F2 U' L2 R2 U' R2 U2 L2 R2 U F2 R D' U L' F' U' B' L F2 R2 

*3x3x3 Match the scramble
1. *U L2 D' B2 D' R2 U2 B2 R2 D2 U' L' F2 R2 U2 F U L R2 B F 
*2. *L' D' R' B L F2 R2 L2 D' R' F2 B2 R2 D2 F L2 D2 B R2 B' U2 
*3. *D2 F2 L2 D' B2 F2 U' B2 U' F2 D' L F' R F' L F' R' U2 L' D2 
*4. *U R2 D' L2 D B2 U L2 U' B' L2 B' R B2 U B D' U2 L U' 
*5. *D2 F2 U L2 B2 D F2 D B2 L2 U' F U R' B' L' F2 R2 U' L' R' 

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves
1. *R' U' F R2 D2 B U2 F R2 D2 B U2 F L F' U2 R' D' F' D2 F R2 U2 R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay
2. *U2 R2 F2 R U R2 F U2 
*3. *R B2 F2 L' D2 L B2 U2 R2 D L' R D2 U' F U' B' F' U' 
*4. *Uw' B' F Rw' Uw L' Rw2 R2 U2 R' Fw R D' Fw R' U Rw' B Fw2 L' Rw' Fw2 Uw B Fw2 D2 Uw Fw L' D R2 U Fw' R2 D R' Uw2 R' D' U'

*2+3+4+5 Relay
2. *U F' U' R U2 F2 R' F' R 
*3. *B2 D2 L' F2 R B2 U2 L D2 L' U' R2 B' D2 U2 L2 F' D' U2 
*4. *Fw2 Rw' R Fw' Rw2 R2 Fw2 R' U Rw2 D' Uw2 L' Rw' D2 Rw2 Uw' R' Uw L Rw2 Fw' Rw2 U L2 R B R D R' U Fw' L2 Rw2 B2 D2 Fw U B' Uw
*5. *R' Fw' U L' Bw' D' F2 Rw2 Bw2 Lw Dw2 Bw' Fw' Lw' Dw' Uw Fw Uw' R2 Bw Rw2 B F D' Uw' L2 Uw U L Lw' R Uw U Bw L' Lw Fw2 U2 Rw' B R' Fw Rw Uw Bw' Rw2 Bw Lw2 Rw' Dw' U Fw2 D' R B D' Uw' B' Bw2 Fw2

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay
2. *U F R F R U2 R U' R2 
*3. *B2 D2 B2 R' B2 L' F2 R2 U2 R B' U2 L D L R' D2 B' R2 B' 
*4. *R Uw' B' F' Rw' Uw2 L' R' B' Uw U B F2 Uw' B' F' L' Uw' U' F' D R' B' F' L' R2 B2 Fw' U R F2 L2 R2 Fw2 Rw R Uw' R2 D2 B2
*5. *R' B' Dw U B2 Uw2 Bw F D Dw' U2 Bw' D' Rw2 R' Fw' F2 D2 Bw D' U2 Rw2 R' F' Lw2 B Lw' F' Lw Fw' L' D' U L' B' Bw Rw R2 Fw L' D L Lw' D2 Uw' B' R2 D2 Dw' Uw2 U2 Bw' Lw2 Dw U2 Rw' B2 U2 L' R'
*6. *R2 3F' F2 3R' 2R' 3F' 2D2 2U R 3U2 2R2 F' 3U F2 D' 2B' L2 3F 3U 2U2 B' 2B2 F' 2R 2D' 3F2 3R 2F2 2R' 2B' D 3F L' D' 2D2 3U B 3F2 R' 3F' D2 R 2B 3F2 2L' 3R' 2D U2 F' 3U U 2F F 2U' U' 2F F' R 3F2 F' L2 F 3U' 2U' 2B' 2F R 2U' L2 U'

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay
2. *R2 F U' R F' U2 F' R' U2 
*3. *U2 B' L2 B R2 U2 B' D2 L2 B D2 L' U' L R B2 D' F' L B' 
*4. *D Uw U L Uw2 L' U2 Fw2 F' Uw F2 D2 Uw Fw D2 L' F' U B Rw Uw2 L U' Rw R' F2 R Fw2 Uw2 U' Fw' Rw' U Fw D2 Uw' R2 Fw Rw' R'
*5. *Bw Fw F2 D2 Bw' Fw' D2 Uw' B L U2 R2 B2 Lw' Rw2 R' Bw F2 Dw Bw2 L' Rw' Fw' Dw U' Bw2 Lw2 F' Lw' Dw' R' F U Lw Uw' Rw2 B2 Bw D Uw' B2 Bw' Fw L Bw2 R' D U' Bw F L' F' U Bw Uw2 U2 Fw D' Dw L
*6. *B L2 2F 2R' B2 R' 2D' 3R2 2F' R2 3F' 3R' 3F' 2F 2L' B2 3F' 2F' 2D2 2U' U 2B2 2F' 3U2 3R2 2U 2B' 2U 2B 2R' 3U2 U2 B' F2 L' 2L 2U 2R 3F2 F 3U 2U2 U2 3R2 D2 2B2 3F 2F F2 R' 3F' 2D2 2U2 3R' 2B' 2D' 2F' L2 2L2 2R' 3U' 3F' 2D 3R 2D2 L2 B2 3F2 L 2L2
*7. *2L 3L' 2R2 2F 3L 3R 2R 2F' 3D' U2 B' 2F2 2L 2F D2 2B2 3R2 D 2U' 3L2 U' 3L' 3B' 3L D L' F' R2 U 3B2 R' D2 2U2 B' U' L' 2F' U' 2L2 2D 2L R 2D 3R' R' 3F' D' 3D2 F 3L R' 3B' L B 2L 2U 2R' 2U2 2L' 2B 3R2 2F' L2 3L' 2R' D L2 D' B' 2R R' 2F L 2L2 D2 2D2 3U2 B' 2B F 2L' 2B2 3F 2F D 3R2 B F' L R 3F F2 U' 3R2 D2 3B' 2F2 D 2D 3U2

*Clock
1. *UR5- DR3- DL6+ UL5- U3+ R4- D0+ L5+ ALL1+ y2 U1- R3- D4- L1- ALL1+ DL 
*2. *UR4+ DR1- DL1- UL2- U2- R4+ D3+ L3- ALL0+ y2 U4- R6+ D1+ L5+ ALL1+ UR DR DL UL 
*3. *UR1- DR5+ DL3+ UL4- U5- R2+ D5+ L4- ALL6+ y2 U5+ R5+ D3+ L4+ ALL0+ UR DR UL 
*4. *UR6+ DR4+ DL5+ UL5- U5+ R3+ D2- L0+ ALL5- y2 U6+ R4- D1+ L3+ ALL5+ DR UL 
*5. *UR5+ DR3+ DL3- UL6+ U3+ R3+ D1- L1+ ALL3+ y2 U1- R3+ D3+ L2+ ALL1- UR DR 

*MegaMinx
1. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*2. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*3. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*4. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*5. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'

*PyraMinx
1. *B L' U' B' L' U R l 
*2. *U R' U' B L' U' R' L l b' u' 
*3. *U' B R L' R' U' R U' r' b u 
*4. *B U' R B' L' U' B U b' u 
*5. *U B U' R' B R U' l r b' 

*Square-1
1. *(0, -4) / (1, -2) / (2, -1) / (-2, 1) / (-4, -1) / (-2, 1) / (2, -1) / (-3, 0) / (6, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (-2, 0) / (2, -5) / (6, 0) / 
*2. *(6, -1) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (4, 1) / (-1, 2) / (0, -3) / (-2, 1) / (-3, 0) / (0, 3) / (-4, -1) / (0, 1) / (3, 0) / (-5, 2) / (-4, 4) / (-4, 4) / (-2, -1)
*3. *(4, -3) / (-4, -1) / (-2, 1) / (0, 3) / (0, 3) / (5, -1) / (1, -2) / (2, -1) / (0, 1) / (0, -3) / (4, 5) / (6, 0) / (2, 0) / (0, 1) / (-2, 0)
*4. *(1, 0) / (-3, 0) / (2, 2) / (4, 1) / (5, -1) / (3, 0) / (4, 1) / (3, 0) / (-1, 3) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-2, 0) / (4, 0) / (0, 2)
*5. *(1, 0) / (5, -1) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (4, 1) / (2, 2) / (6, 1) / (-3, -3) / (-2, -1) / (0, -2) / (0, -2)

*Skewb
1. *U L U L' U' L B L R' B L
*2. *L U R L B R' B' L' U L' U
*3. *L B R B' R L R' L R U' R
*4. *R B L R' L U' B' R B R U
*5. *B U B L' B L R B' L R' U'

*KiloMinx
1. * R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U x2
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U' x2
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U x2
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*2. * R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U' x2
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U' x2
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U x2
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U
*3. * R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U' x2
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U x2
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U x2
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U'
*4. * R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U x2
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U' x2
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U x2
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U
*5. * R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U x2
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U' x2
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U' x2
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U'

*Mini Guildford
2. *R' U2 F U2 F U R2 F U2 
*3. *L' B2 F2 R' B2 R B2 U2 R' F2 D2 B' F U' L U' B2 U' L2 F 
*4. *Uw2 Fw' Rw' R2 D2 R Fw Uw R2 Fw L Rw2 Uw' Fw F Rw' U Rw2 D Rw R2 B' U Rw' D L2 Rw2 R' B2 Uw2 L' Fw2 L U' F2 R2 B' L2 Rw' R
*5. *Dw2 L2 Lw2 D' Dw2 U2 Rw2 D2 Lw2 R U F' Dw' Fw2 U' B U' F2 Rw B D Fw' F Dw' Rw Dw' Uw B Uw R' F D2 Dw' Bw D' Rw2 R2 Fw2 Uw2 Lw2 B Rw2 R2 Bw D2 Uw2 L' R Fw2 L2 Lw Bw Fw2 F Lw2 Bw2 F Rw2 F L'
*OH. *R2 U' L2 U L2 D2 L2 R2 D' R2 D' L' F' L2 R2 U L B' U' L2 
*Clock. *UR1+ DR3+ DL2+ UL1- U6+ R4- D5+ L1- ALL3+ y2 U3- R2+ D3- L0+ ALL5- DR UL 
*Mega. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
*Pyra. *L U' B L' U R' B l r b u 
*Square-1. *(1, -3) / (2, -1) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 4) / (-3, 0) / (0, 3) / (3, -3) / (-4, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (0, 2) / (-1, -2) / (6, -2) / (-4, 0)
*Skewb. *R U B U' B R U R B U B'


----------



## Lux (Nov 13, 2018)

5x5: (3:22.99). 2:27.00, (2:32.63), 3:03.54, 2:54.99
Ao5: 2:55.31
3x3: 21.04, 21.17, (18.44), 19.19, (26.88)
Ao5: 20.47


----------



## pjk (Nov 16, 2018)

*4x4:* 54.45, (48.91), 56.97, 58.31, (1:03.48)
Avg: 56.58


----------



## MathNoobz (Nov 17, 2018)

3x3 : (15.72) , 18.74 , (20.32) , 17.38 , 16.09
3x3 ao5 : 17.40

3x3 OH : 35.35 , 36.69 , 36.48 , (38.46) , (35.11)
3x3 OH ao5 : 36.17


----------



## Puggins (Nov 18, 2018)

*2x2:* 5.29, 5.00, (6.42), 5.69, (4.37) = *5.32
3x3: *(14.25), 16.55, 14.47, 14.28, (16.66) = *15.10
4x4: * (1:30.69), 1:31.61, (1:50.94), 1:34.90, 1:38.98 = *1:34.96
3x3 OH: *32.06, (29.41), 33.93, 41.74, (42.77) = *35.91*

*2-4 Relay: 2:01.87
2-5 Relay: 6:09.40*


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Nov 18, 2018)

3x3:

Average of 5: 21.52
1. 18.78 F2 U2 R2 B2 U' L2 U B2 L2 B2 U' B' D L D' U' L2 U F R'
2. (27.30) D2 F2 D2 B2 L' U2 R' D2 U2 R2 B2 D' F2 L R' F2 L2 F' R' F'
3. 23.52+ L F B D R2 B2 R2 F' U' F' U2 B2 U2 R U2 F2 D2 R' B2 D2 R'
4. (17.46) R2 D2 B2 F2 U' F2 D' F2 R2 D U' L' B2 U2 R' D' B' U F2 R' F2
5. 22.27 R2 D2 L' F2 L2 B U L2 F' U' F2 B2 U' F2 L2 D' B2 U2 F2

Great times for me. Not


----------



## cubeshepherd (Nov 19, 2018)

2x2 - (5.54), 3.04, 5.40, 2.68, (2.11) = 3.71
3x3 - 13.45, (11.65), 12.69, 12.47, (17.51) = 12.87
4x4 - 1:06.70, 1:09.81 (1:13.41), 1:10.03, (54.55) = 1:08.85
5x5 - 2:10.03, 2:11.05, (2:23.34), 2:01.97, (1:55.03) = 2:07.68
Pyraminx - 4.82, 4.79, (4.53), (6.23), 5.47 = 5.03
Skewb - (5.17), 7.00, 6.67, 7.92, (8.03) = 7.20


----------



## Petri Krzywacki (Nov 20, 2018)

2x2x2- (8.24), 9.83, (10.48), 8.40, 9.13 = 9.12

3x3x3- 20.83, 20.14, (22.13), (19.89), 21.28 = 20.75

4x4x4- (1:19.90), 1:21.11, 1:26.64, (1:35.55), 1:20.51 = 1:22.75

5x5x5- 3:40.99, 3:34.62, 3:16.90, (3:42.73), (3:09.17) = 3:30.84

6x6x6- (5:58.03), 6:25.29, (7:22.41), 6:42.90, 6:47.74 = 6:38.64

7x7x7- (9:07.08), 11:21.45, 9:45.82, 9:20.21, (12:04.79) = 10:09.16

2+3+4 Relay- 1:57.90

2+3+4+5 Relay- 5:45.63

2+3+4+5+6 Relay- 12:28.63

MegaMinx- 3:06.08, (2:32.53), (3:09.43), 2:53.24, 2:56.44 = 2:58.59

PyraMinx- (25.50), 21.68, 18.95, (14.01), 14.06 = 18.23

KiloMinx- 1:50.60, 2:20.02, 1:47.15, (2:22.56), (1:36.37) = 1:59.26


----------



## MatsBergsten (Nov 20, 2018)

Results for week 46: congratulations to Nikhil Soares, cuberkid10 and Originalusername

*2x2x2*(142)

 1.35 cubingidiot
 1.77 Christopher Lai
 1.84 turtwig
 1.90 DhruvA
 2.01 TheDubDubJr
 2.14 asacuber
 2.29 JakubDrobny
 2.32 OriginalUsername
 2.44 David ep
 2.59 MichaelNielsen
 2.65 oskarinn
 2.68 lejitcuber
 2.69 CubicOreo
 2.73 SimonK
 2.96 thecubingwizard
 2.98 JMHCubed
 3.01 Zeke Mackay
 3.02 Ethan Horspool
 3.02 cuberkid10
 3.07 2017LAMB06
 3.07 Magdamini
 3.10 jancsi02
 3.11 Jscuber
 3.16 [email protected]
 3.16 Nikhil Soares
 3.17 vedroboev
 3.20 AidanNoogie
 3.21 camcuber
 3.23 JoXCuber
 3.24 41002600
 3.25 ExultantCarn
 3.26 Marcus Siu
 3.30 mihnea3000
 3.35 Andrew_Rizo
 3.39 Luke Garrett
 3.43 [email protected]
 3.46 aaron paskow
 3.50 Erik
 3.51 HawaiiLife745
 3.58 Sixstringcal
 3.61 ukulelekid
 3.68 BandedCubing101
 3.68 ichcubegern
 3.71 cubeshepherd
 3.72 Kylegadj
 3.74 leudcfa
 3.74 MrKuba600
 3.78 AdrianCubing
 3.85 thederpydank
 3.85 Kerry_Creech
 3.89 speedcuber71
 3.90 NoProblemCubing
 3.97 frosty_cuber
 3.98 DGCubes
 3.99 sigalig
 4.07 Zac04attack
 4.10 colegemuth
 4.15 tJardigradHe
 4.15 NathanaelCubes
 4.18 ARandomCuber
 4.18 Josh5271
 4.24 trav1
 4.28 tigermaxi
 4.30 MartinN13
 4.33 Keith Maben
 4.46 Ontricus
 4.47 MCuber
 4.49 OJ Cubing
 4.60 EdubCubez
 4.60 Logan
 4.63 Mark Boyanowski
 4.71 Toothcraver55
 4.74 bennettstouder
 4.75 Abhi
 4.77 Elysian_Hunter
 4.78 Keenan Johnson
 4.88 whatshisbucket
 4.88 rubik2005
 4.89 CornerCutter
 4.92 BradenTheMagician
 4.92 Fred Lang
 4.93 Turkey vld
 4.97 CubicCubes
 4.97 CraZZ CFOP
 4.98 abunickabhi
 5.00 Lennon Dorsey
 5.01 João Vinicius
 5.04 swankfukinc
 5.06 Natanael
 5.06 nms777
 5.09 ican97
 5.12 T1_M0
 5.17 Glomnipotent
 5.29 asdf
 5.29 MattP98
 5.31 buzzteam4
 5.33 Puggins
 5.35 Matt Hudon
 5.42 mrjames113083
 5.42 Axel Lönnstedt
 5.45 Zach Clark
 5.51 begiuli65
 5.56 Alpha cuber
 5.65 Cheunghao Tu
 5.70 Bonkashi
 5.72 sam596
 5.76 Thrasher989
 5.78 Brayden Adams
 5.89 Dylan Swarts
 5.99 InlandEmpireCuber
 6.01 Ali161102
 6.08 Schmizee
 6.12 epride17
 6.20 GC1998
 6.21 topppits
 6.25 SpartanSailor
 6.26 UnknownCanvas
 6.41 miasponseller
 6.44 TheNoobCuber
 6.60 Awesomesaucer
 6.66 julio974
 6.67 RandomPerson84
 6.77 Bubbagrub
 6.80 Jmuncuber
 6.90 Bogdan
 6.94 Jonasrox09
 7.54 Ecuasamurai
 7.58 Mike Hughey
 7.76 HiddenSentinels
 7.89 jeraldsevilla
 8.15 jigglyboii
 8.17 dschieses
 8.53 RedSolver
 9.12 Petri Krzywacki
 9.20 Deri Nata Wijaya
 9.39 BleachedTurtle
 10.21 MuckPie
 11.30 V.Kochergin
 11.41 PingPongCuber
 13.02 greenthunderr
 13.93 MatsBergsten
 14.11 Jacck
*3x3x3*(172)

 7.30 lejitcuber
 8.09 speedcuber71
 8.13 Christopher Lai
 8.28 Luke Garrett
 8.34 Ethan Horspool
 8.42 cuberkid10
 8.62 jancsi02
 8.76 thederpydank
 8.82 Jscuber
 9.04 Nikhil Soares
 9.16 OriginalUsername
 9.18 uesyuu
 9.24 Zach Clark
 9.29 Zac04attack
 9.35 turtwig
 9.39 JakubDrobny
 9.40 mihnea3000
 9.43 Erik
 9.45 thecubingwizard
 9.53 TheDubDubJr
 9.66 MrKuba600
 9.69 vedroboev
 10.01 DGCubes
 10.03 aaron paskow
 10.07 Underwatercuber
 10.08 David ep
 10.11 Zeke Mackay
 10.15 cubingidiot
 10.17 ExultantCarn
 10.17 asacuber
 10.23 AidanNoogie
 10.24 Kylegadj
 10.25 G2013
 10.31 Magdamini
 10.43 HawaiiLife745
 10.51 Mark Boyanowski
 10.55 2017LAMB06
 10.60 DhruvA
 10.62 CubicOreo
 10.68 tJardigradHe
 10.69 Josh5271
 10.78 Marcus Siu
 10.92 ichcubegern
 10.97 Ontricus
 11.11 JoXCuber
 11.12 gavinz
 11.24 Andrew_Rizo
 11.30 miasponseller
 11.33 Agguzi
 11.51 [email protected]
 11.52 BandedCubing101
 11.56 SimonK
 11.61 Keenan Johnson
 11.64 ARandomCuber
 11.71 MCuber
 11.83 abunickabhi
 11.85 ukulelekid
 12.14 EdubCubez
 12.15 obelisk477
 12.18 Glomnipotent
 12.20 oskarinn
 12.21 Keith Maben
 12.29 BradenTheMagician
 12.32 Cheunghao Tu
 12.41 Astral Cubing
 12.60 Kerry_Creech
 12.66 leudcfa
 12.81 sigalig
 12.84 asdf
 12.87 cubeshepherd
 12.89 Logan
 13.00 T1_M0
 13.03 sam596
 13.14 Neb
 13.16 MichaelNielsen
 13.22 MartinN13
 13.26 CubicCubes
 13.29 [email protected]
 13.61 NathanaelCubes
 13.63 begiuli65
 13.69 MegaminxMan
 13.71 AdrianCubing
 13.73 frosty_cuber
 13.73 trav1
 13.73 MattP98
 13.75 Abhi
 13.83 João Vinicius
 13.83 NoProblemCubing
 13.85 Dylan Swarts
 13.86 Elysian_Hunter
 14.11 RandomPerson84
 14.26 tigermaxi
 14.33 Axel Lönnstedt
 14.34 Toothcraver55
 14.40 Natanael
 14.43 WombatWarrior17
 14.55 Lennon Dorsey
 14.65 buzzteam4
 14.76 OJ Cubing
 14.86 Turkey vld
 14.90 JMHCubed
 14.96 elimescube
 14.99 speedcube.insta
 15.10 Puggins
 15.13 TwisterCuber
 15.30 ican97
 15.36 Bogdan
 15.60 colegemuth
 15.61 Awesomesaucer
 15.71 topppits
 15.73 xyzzy
 15.81 TheNoobCuber
 15.94 Fred Lang
 15.95 mrjames113083
 16.06 Matt Hudon
 16.22 Ali161102
 16.37 swankfukinc
 16.41 20luky3
 16.44 epride17
 16.64 CornerCutter
 16.66 audiophile121
 17.14 whatshisbucket
 17.40 MathNoobz
 17.43 kumato
 17.62 h2f
 17.63 bennettstouder
 17.83 Alpha cuber
 18.07 julio974
 18.09 Schmizee
 18.45 InlandEmpireCuber
 18.71 V.Kochergin
 18.72 HiddenSentinels
 18.85 Rubix Noob
 18.91 Bonkashi
 19.40 RedSolver
 19.66 [email protected]
 20.00 Kris Gonnella
 20.05 dnguyen2204
 20.20 rubik2005
 20.23 Deri Nata Wijaya
 20.47 Lux
 20.55 TheCubingAddict980
 20.75 Petri Krzywacki
 20.78 Jmuncuber
 21.14 ditto_64
 21.19 jeraldsevilla
 21.25 Brayden Adams
 21.35 Bubbagrub
 21.52 Filipe Teixeira
 21.57 Thrasher989
 21.70 GC1998
 21.87 Sweap
 22.63 SpartanSailor
 22.80 Mike Hughey
 22.94 Kuzniok
 23.99 greenthunderr
 24.98 MuckPie
 25.27 SANI
 25.67 CraZZ CFOP
 25.73 One Wheel
 26.06 UnknownCanvas
 26.36 Ecuasamurai
 30.72 dschieses
 31.61 PingPongCuber
 31.83 Jacck
 32.94 Jonasrox09
 33.25 MatsBergsten
 34.88 BleachedTurtle
 36.92 Zunacube
 40.85 41002600
 41.25 Doofnoofer
 45.08 rooroo2006
*4x4x4*(116)

 31.16 cuberkid10
 32.81 Jscuber
 32.86 thederpydank
 33.81 Ethan Horspool
 34.05 thecubingwizard
 35.86 jancsi02
 36.25 ichcubegern
 36.43 Erik
 37.25 mihnea3000
 38.86 uesyuu
 39.80 MrKuba600
 39.87 OriginalUsername
 39.98 turtwig
 41.97 Nikhil Soares
 42.50 Magdamini
 42.92 vedroboev
 43.23 Josh5271
 43.46 DhruvA
 43.47 tJardigradHe
 44.09 JoXCuber
 44.21 HawaiiLife745
 44.84 DGCubes
 45.08 Keenan Johnson
 45.22 Marcus Siu
 45.27 abunickabhi
 45.54 AidanNoogie
 45.98 Zach Clark
 46.14 CubicOreo
 46.41 speedcuber71
 46.98 oskarinn
 48.01 MCuber
 48.59 sigalig
 48.69 Mark Boyanowski
 48.92 Cheunghao Tu
 49.12 leudcfa
 49.32 asacuber
 49.32 colegemuth
 49.43 MichaelNielsen
 50.06 Luke Garrett
 50.68 xyzzy
 51.05 Christopher Lai
 51.13 MattP98
 51.21 BradenTheMagician
 51.39 miasponseller
 52.38 Ontricus
 52.49 OJ Cubing
 54.48 Kylegadj
 54.77 buzzteam4
 55.12 swankfukinc
 55.21 Kerry_Creech
 55.69 [email protected]
 56.57 begiuli65
 56.58 pjk
 56.80 Elysian_Hunter
 57.39 mrjames113083
 57.42 trav1
 57.64 ican97
 58.19 sam596
 58.21 Turkey vld
 58.58 asdf
 58.96 Andrew_Rizo
 59.25 elimescube
 59.80 Toothcraver55
 59.82 ARandomCuber
 1:00.84 Fred Lang
 1:00.90 epride17
 1:00.95 20luky3
 1:01.13 Dylan Swarts
 1:01.46 Axel Lönnstedt
 1:01.50 Glomnipotent
 1:01.55 CubicCubes
 1:01.61 Agguzi
 1:02.35 Keith Maben
 1:02.52 topppits
 1:02.66 Logan
 1:02.80 AdrianCubing
 1:04.53 RandomPerson84
 1:04.89 Matt Hudon
 1:05.06 bennettstouder
 1:05.21 GC1998
 1:06.42 NoProblemCubing
 1:08.27 whatshisbucket
 1:08.85 cubeshepherd
 1:12.22 SpartanSailor
 1:12.41 ukulelekid
 1:12.81 cubingidiot
 1:12.94 Natanael
 1:13.46 NathanaelCubes
 1:15.25 Bogdan
 1:17.24 TwisterCuber
 1:17.25 InlandEmpireCuber
 1:18.01 Ali161102
 1:18.52 Alpha cuber
 1:18.78 Bubbagrub
 1:19.95 Kuzniok
 1:20.16 EdubCubez
 1:22.27 Veeeec
 1:22.75 Petri Krzywacki
 1:23.63 UnknownCanvas
 1:24.82 Mike Hughey
 1:26.66 nms777
 1:27.43 dnguyen2204
 1:28.16 [email protected]
 1:31.00 greenthunderr
 1:32.66 V.Kochergin
 1:33.27 Jmuncuber
 1:35.16 Puggins
 1:35.54 BleachedTurtle
 1:40.71 Schmizee
 1:46.85 Jacck
 1:48.25 julio974
 1:54.81 dschieses
 1:57.27 PingPongCuber
 2:03.48 Ecuasamurai
 2:21.59 MatsBergsten
 2:43.00 Doofnoofer
*5x5x5*(77)

 1:03.26 jancsi02
 1:03.98 ichcubegern
 1:04.62 thecubingwizard
 1:04.86 uesyuu
 1:05.68 thederpydank
 1:06.57 Ethan Horspool
 1:06.66 cuberkid10
 1:11.27 Jscuber
 1:16.77 Josh5271
 1:17.28 JoXCuber
 1:17.97 OriginalUsername
 1:21.48 Marcus Siu
 1:21.95 HawaiiLife745
 1:22.21 DGCubes
 1:23.38 MrKuba600
 1:24.32 Nikhil Soares
 1:26.32 tJardigradHe
 1:26.69 sigalig
 1:27.46 MCuber
 1:28.08 abunickabhi
 1:28.73 turtwig
 1:28.97 DhruvA
 1:30.30 CubicOreo
 1:30.73 colegemuth
 1:31.04 Mark Boyanowski
 1:32.17 leudcfa
 1:32.73 Keenan Johnson
 1:35.85 OJ Cubing
 1:37.47 trav1
 1:39.81 Glomnipotent
 1:40.96 begiuli65
 1:41.32 Cheunghao Tu
 1:42.13 epride17
 1:42.17 BradenTheMagician
 1:45.46 mrjames113083
 1:46.10 MichaelNielsen
 1:48.43 MattP98
 1:53.14 Astral Cubing
 1:55.04 swankfukinc
 1:55.98 elimescube
 1:57.44 ARandomCuber
 1:58.25 Elysian_Hunter
 2:00.16 Dylan Swarts
 2:01.21 cubingidiot
 2:03.32 asdf
 2:07.68 cubeshepherd
 2:07.84 Fred Lang
 2:08.56 NathanaelCubes
 2:08.79 Bogdan
 2:12.04 audiophile121
 2:12.18 NoProblemCubing
 2:17.03 Mike Hughey
 2:19.90 Christopher Lai
 2:21.42 ukulelekid
 2:22.47 miasponseller
 2:24.51 Luke Garrett
 2:25.06 whatshisbucket
 2:25.64 Toothcraver55
 2:26.11 20luky3
 2:26.82 topppits
 2:28.90 Alpha cuber
 2:34.67 SpartanSailor
 2:39.88 Ali161102
 2:50.39 Lux
 2:56.62 Jacck
 3:01.38 TheNoobCuber
 3:22.52 RandomPerson84
 3:30.84 Petri Krzywacki
 3:41.77 [email protected]
 3:44.20 Jmuncuber
 4:04.71 MatsBergsten
 4:09.73 dschieses
 6:18.76 Doofnoofer
 DNF AidanNoogie
 DNF speedcuber71
 DNF Natanael
 DNF ican97
*6x6x6*(37)

 1:57.63 ichcubegern
 2:10.17 jancsi02
 2:13.97 thecubingwizard
 2:14.82 uesyuu
 2:19.69 Jscuber
 2:20.55 cuberkid10
 2:32.97 MrKuba600
 2:33.48 xyzzy
 2:35.04 Mark Boyanowski
 2:36.41 HawaiiLife745
 2:39.12 colegemuth
 2:39.52 DGCubes
 2:40.53 OriginalUsername
 2:42.91 Nikhil Soares
 2:43.65 sigalig
 2:47.31 JoXCuber
 2:52.31 CubicOreo
 3:04.35 leudcfa
 3:05.99 mrjames113083
 3:11.24 tJardigradHe
 3:15.07 turtwig
 3:18.72 Cheunghao Tu
 3:19.03 Keenan Johnson
 3:27.40 trav1
 3:27.41 MattP98
 3:29.24 begiuli65
 3:32.12 asdf
 3:32.35 abunickabhi
 3:37.62 Dylan Swarts
 3:38.98 epride17
 3:47.22 swankfukinc
 4:27.18 ARandomCuber
 4:28.40 Mike Hughey
 5:22.12 Ali161102
 6:09.30 Bubbagrub
 6:38.64 Petri Krzywacki
 7:06.81 MatsBergsten
*7x7x7*(30)

 2:58.28 ichcubegern
 3:32.78 cuberkid10
 3:34.63 jancsi02
 3:37.87 Keroma12
 3:38.43 Mark Boyanowski
 3:53.00 HawaiiLife745
 3:53.07 colegemuth
 3:59.10 OriginalUsername
 4:01.15 DGCubes
 4:02.88 JoXCuber
 4:14.94 Nikhil Soares
 4:42.08 leudcfa
 4:55.97 Keenan Johnson
 5:01.87 begiuli65
 5:10.44 epride17
 5:13.55 trav1
 5:23.65 miasponseller
 5:28.29 swankfukinc
 5:31.55 Cheunghao Tu
 5:47.43 Dylan Swarts
 5:49.31 MattP98
 6:28.20 Mike Hughey
 7:27.87 Jacck
 7:52.25 Alpha cuber
 10:09.16 Petri Krzywacki
 DNF NathanaelCubes
 DNF audiophile121
 DNF UnknownCanvas
 DNF SpartanSailor
 DNF MatsBergsten
*2x2x2 blindfolded*(57)

 3.54 asacuber
 4.65 Christopher Lai
 6.53 thederpydank
 7.25 JoXCuber
 7.63 SimonK
 7.98 TheDubDubJr
 8.02 cubingidiot
 12.02 Magdamini
 14.23 abunickabhi
 15.27 Nikhil Soares
 15.75 JakubDrobny
 16.24 sigalig
 16.25 ukulelekid
 16.34 ExultantCarn
 16.37 Andrew_Rizo
 16.73 OriginalUsername
 17.10 MichaelNielsen
 18.36 vedroboev
 21.90 NathanaelCubes
 23.51 Keenan Johnson
 25.26 Mike Hughey
 26.05 buzzteam4
 27.44 HawaiiLife745
 27.61 MatsBergsten
 28.35 leudcfa
 28.73 MattP98
 30.93 cuberkid10
 31.25 MartinN13
 31.58 Natanael
 33.83 tJardigradHe
 34.45 speedcuber71
 35.99 Glomnipotent
 36.07 Jmuncuber
 38.91 Deri Nata Wijaya
 39.27 Cheunghao Tu
 41.03 Ontricus
 45.40 whatshisbucket
 46.30 BandedCubing101
 50.49 Axel Lönnstedt
 1:00.72 MCuber
 1:01.01 Jacck
 1:05.76 Fred Lang
 1:10.42 Alpha cuber
 1:11.17 nms777
 1:12.77 Bogdan
 1:28.64 Luke Garrett
 1:29.95 Logan
 2:03.12 swankfukinc
 2:12.08 PingPongCuber
 8:00.50 Toothcraver55
 DNF [email protected]
 DNF Brayden Adams
 DNF begiuli65
 DNF ichcubegern
 DNF Bonkashi
 DNF Zach Clark
 DNF EdubCubez
*3x3x3 blindfolded*(41)

 21.50 G2013
 24.81 sigalig
 30.94 Andrew_Rizo
 31.76 ican97
 39.45 abunickabhi
 40.33 speedcuber71
 47.05 vedroboev
 51.80 OJ Cubing
 58.47 thecubingwizard
 1:04.14 BandedCubing101
 1:16.49 Keenan Johnson
 1:19.61 MatsBergsten
 1:21.48 Mike Hughey
 1:21.75 ichcubegern
 1:22.09 Cheunghao Tu
 1:22.12 leudcfa
 1:22.24 Erik
 1:22.30 Deri Nata Wijaya
 1:29.54 topppits
 1:35.33 MattP98
 1:39.01 Nikhil Soares
 1:56.95 obelisk477
 2:27.93 dnguyen2204
 2:29.80 elimescube
 2:37.12 Glomnipotent
 3:12.05 cubingidiot
 3:20.97 Natanael
 3:21.69 Jacck
 3:32.66 Magdamini
 4:13.91 Bogdan
 4:18.48 David ep
 5:01.44 dschieses
 5:06.03 MCuber
 5:27.26 Jmuncuber
 5:52.70 Turkey vld
 7:20.04 Axel Lönnstedt
 DNF NathanaelCubes
 DNF mrjames113083
 DNF Alpha cuber
 DNF RandomPerson84
 DNF T1_M0
*4x4x4 blindfolded*(15)

 1:59.61 sigalig
 3:09.84 ican97
 3:53.55 abunickabhi
 3:57.91 OJ Cubing
 4:16.83 T1_M0
 5:35.96 MatsBergsten
 6:37.96 Mike Hughey
 6:40.43 Keenan Johnson
 8:25.80 Jacck
 8:51.20 Deri Nata Wijaya
 9:48.96 Nikhil Soares
 17:40.05 topppits
 21:23.45 Cheunghao Tu
 DNF NathanaelCubes
 DNF MattP98
*5x5x5 blindfolded*(6)

 3:59.48 sigalig
 6:49.36 abunickabhi
 12:13.35 Mike Hughey
 12:52.15 MatsBergsten
 17:39.29 Jacck
 DNF dnguyen2204
*6x6x6 blindfolded*(3)

 14:49.24 abunickabhi
 26:38.21 Mike Hughey
 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7 blindfolded*(3)

 DNF Mike Hughey
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF abunickabhi
*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(8)

 48/50 60:00 sigalig
 14/16 55:27 Mike Hughey
 13/17 57:27 Deri Nata Wijaya
 7/9 29:02 Keroma12
 4/4 3:37 abunickabhi
 1/2 18:50 MCuber
 1/2 2:18 Andrew_Rizo
 0/3 30:00 Alpha cuber
*3x3x3 one-handed*(112)

 13.88 jancsi02
 14.19 thederpydank
 15.51 tolgakantarci
 15.60 Luke Garrett
 16.03 turtwig
 16.28 uesyuu
 16.28 OriginalUsername
 16.43 Kylegadj
 16.69 TheDubDubJr
 16.89 mihnea3000
 17.20 ichcubegern
 17.22 Josh5271
 17.43 2017LAMB06
 17.65 cuberkid10
 17.77 thecubingwizard
 18.56 CubicOreo
 18.62 Erik
 18.81 SimonK
 18.81 Cheunghao Tu
 18.96 tJardigradHe
 19.09 asacuber
 19.13 WombatWarrior17
 19.21 JakubDrobny
 19.29 frosty_cuber
 19.45 Christopher Lai
 19.55 ARandomCuber
 19.78 DhruvA
 19.97 Zeke Mackay
 20.19 Marcus Siu
 20.24 Magdamini
 20.28 speedcuber71
 20.32 Nikhil Soares
 20.34 AidanNoogie
 20.46 Glomnipotent
 20.52 BradenTheMagician
 20.56 cubingidiot
 20.72 HawaiiLife745
 20.75 Keith Maben
 20.80 Andrew_Rizo
 20.92 DGCubes
 21.24 JoXCuber
 21.73 MrKuba600
 21.77 vedroboev
 22.18 begiuli65
 22.34 AdrianCubing
 22.37 leudcfa
 22.41 Kerry_Creech
 22.53 Agguzi
 22.54 RandomPerson84
 22.59 MCuber
 22.59 Astral Cubing
 22.81 MichaelNielsen
 22.88 oskarinn
 23.22 NathanaelCubes
 23.36 abunickabhi
 23.56 aaron paskow
 23.84 Ontricus
 24.18 MartinN13
 24.90 xyzzy
 25.32 [email protected]
 25.83 sigalig
 26.15 Awesomesaucer
 27.13 speedcube.insta
 27.43 Natanael
 27.51 Toothcraver55
 28.50 Mark Boyanowski
 28.56 [email protected]
 28.95 Keenan Johnson
 29.16 TheNoobCuber
 29.34 CubicCubes
 29.50 mrjames113083
 29.58 MattP98
 29.68 Logan
 29.72 Neb
 29.94 Axel Lönnstedt
 30.05 epride17
 31.59 trav1
 31.76 Bogdan
 31.81 OJ Cubing
 32.07 Elysian_Hunter
 32.71 Turkey vld
 32.98 Fred Lang
 33.01 ukulelekid
 33.09 asdf
 35.20 Alpha cuber
 35.37 Bubbagrub
 35.91 Puggins
 35.97 EdubCubez
 36.17 MathNoobz
 36.68 swankfukinc
 36.76 TwisterCuber
 36.81 Bonkashi
 37.66 V.Kochergin
 38.29 Dylan Swarts
 38.35 InlandEmpireCuber
 39.01 miasponseller
 40.25 Matt Hudon
 41.92 Mike Hughey
 42.80 Schmizee
 43.25 julio974
 46.31 [email protected]
 47.54 Ali161102
 48.19 GC1998
 51.03 Deri Nata Wijaya
 52.00 Zach Clark
 54.95 UnknownCanvas
 55.07 Ecuasamurai
 1:08.26 TheCubingAddict980
 1:09.02 Jmuncuber
 1:12.44 SpartanSailor
 1:30.15 Doofnoofer
 1:44.62 PingPongCuber
*3x3x3 With feet*(17)

 45.73 JoXCuber
 48.42 OriginalUsername
 56.53 HawaiiLife745
 57.56 tJardigradHe
 57.81 BradenTheMagician
 1:04.24 asacuber
 1:08.21 Nikhil Soares
 1:27.82 Mike Hughey
 1:36.07 Alpha cuber
 1:36.95 MichaelNielsen
 1:41.54 ARandomCuber
 1:46.91 ichcubegern
 1:47.69 One Wheel
 2:03.15 V.Kochergin
 2:34.47 leudcfa
 3:00.83 MCuber
 3:29.34 begiuli65
*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(20)

 46.66 TheDubDubJr
 47.58 Nikhil Soares
 56.68 abunickabhi
 57.72 InlandEmpireCuber
 1:04.79 JoXCuber
 1:09.30 Keenan Johnson
 1:11.08 begiuli65
 1:12.42 Mike Hughey
 1:15.91 OriginalUsername
 1:18.08 tJardigradHe
 1:18.14 cuberkid10
 1:18.33 JakubDrobny
 1:19.73 Bogdan
 1:28.37 swankfukinc
 1:28.65 MatsBergsten
 1:30.74 whatshisbucket
 1:41.74 greenthunderr
 2:05.82 Fred Lang
 2:57.89 Jmuncuber
 DNF ichcubegern
*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(21)

 26 Mark Boyanowski
 26 thecubingwizard
 26 Jacck
 27 ComputerGuy365
 27 TheDubDubJr
 28 h2f
 28 vedroboev
 29 Kit Clement
 32 T1_M0
 32 Nikhil Soares
 32 Bogdan
 33 asacuber
 34 Mike Hughey
 34 ican97
 36 jancsi02
 40 OriginalUsername
 42 abunickabhi
 42 [email protected]
 45 Schmizee
 51 begiuli65
 DNF MCuber
*2-3-4 Relay*(70)

 42.22 thederpydank
 45.15 cuberkid10
 48.56 Ethan Horspool
 48.86 ichcubegern
 50.63 thecubingwizard
 50.74 turtwig
 55.47 Nikhil Soares
 55.82 MCuber
 57.45 Josh5271
 57.67 asacuber
 58.37 OriginalUsername
 59.14 tJardigradHe
 59.56 JoXCuber
 1:01.39 jancsi02
 1:02.42 BradenTheMagician
 1:04.12 vedroboev
 1:05.65 Christopher Lai
 1:06.39 Luke Garrett
 1:06.76 Marcus Siu
 1:07.00 MattP98
 1:07.14 HawaiiLife745
 1:07.25 abunickabhi
 1:08.32 DGCubes
 1:09.23 Ontricus
 1:10.08 MichaelNielsen
 1:10.78 leudcfa
 1:12.36 begiuli65
 1:12.88 Axel Lönnstedt
 1:13.29 Mark Boyanowski
 1:14.07 Keenan Johnson
 1:16.15 colegemuth
 1:16.47 CubicOreo
 1:17.30 ARandomCuber
 1:19.00 Dylan Swarts
 1:21.37 bennettstouder
 1:21.49 Logan
 1:21.64 ukulelekid
 1:23.16 [email protected]
 1:23.38 Turkey vld
 1:24.10 CubicCubes
 1:24.78 EdubCubez
 1:24.86 swankfukinc
 1:27.47 Toothcraver55
 1:28.82 NathanaelCubes
 1:31.17 Fred Lang
 1:32.43 mrjames113083
 1:35.25 InlandEmpireCuber
 1:35.54 20luky3
 1:35.65 epride17
 1:38.28 Natanael
 1:38.79 Bogdan
 1:40.30 asdf
 1:40.82 OJ Cubing
 1:41.86 whatshisbucket
 1:42.13 Ali161102
 1:44.18 RandomPerson84
 1:44.90 cubingidiot
 1:47.06 V.Kochergin
 1:55.18 Alpha cuber
 1:57.90 Petri Krzywacki
 1:58.58 UnknownCanvas
 2:00.20 Mike Hughey
 2:01.87 Puggins
 2:08.06 greenthunderr
 2:14.01 Schmizee
 2:16.85 Jmuncuber
 2:35.94 PingPongCuber
 2:38.40 julio974
 2:42.36 MatsBergsten
 3:14.52 Jacck
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(45)

 1:46.65 cuberkid10
 1:53.98 thecubingwizard
 2:02.78 jancsi02
 2:04.23 ichcubegern
 2:04.90 Ethan Horspool
 2:12.23 turtwig
 2:16.44 DGCubes
 2:23.05 JoXCuber
 2:23.22 OriginalUsername
 2:29.39 Nikhil Soares
 2:30.96 abunickabhi
 2:34.83 Mark Boyanowski
 2:45.54 tJardigradHe
 2:46.77 HawaiiLife745
 2:55.27 CubicOreo
 2:55.85 Keenan Johnson
 2:57.11 colegemuth
 2:57.36 MCuber
 3:00.20 BradenTheMagician
 3:03.85 OJ Cubing
 3:09.50 begiuli65
 3:11.28 boroc226han
 3:23.78 ARandomCuber
 3:29.11 MattP98
 3:30.28 swankfukinc
 3:32.64 Bogdan
 3:39.09 Fred Lang
 3:40.21 asdf
 3:44.16 Dylan Swarts
 3:44.92 Natanael
 3:50.53 cubingidiot
 3:52.81 ukulelekid
 4:02.64 whatshisbucket
 4:02.65 Christopher Lai
 4:19.75 Mike Hughey
 4:26.46 Alpha cuber
 4:27.60 Toothcraver55
 5:11.87 RandomPerson84
 5:29.79 Jmuncuber
 5:45.63 Petri Krzywacki
 5:48.68 BleachedTurtle
 6:07.36 Axel Lönnstedt
 6:09.40 Puggins
 7:26.48 MatsBergsten
 9:45.78 PingPongCuber
*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(16)

 4:01.44 jancsi02
 4:24.60 ichcubegern
 4:32.36 cuberkid10
 4:57.38 JoXCuber
 5:02.34 Ethan Horspool
 5:10.30 OriginalUsername
 5:15.91 DGCubes
 5:18.83 Nikhil Soares
 5:38.34 abunickabhi
 5:54.55 Keenan Johnson
 5:56.21 tJardigradHe
 6:07.21 Mark Boyanowski
 6:36.93 begiuli65
 7:32.66 swankfukinc
 8:41.14 Mike Hughey
 12:28.63 Petri Krzywacki
*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(15)

 7:30.14 ichcubegern
 7:51.94 jancsi02
 8:05.87 cuberkid10
 9:01.70 Nikhil Soares
 9:03.27 OriginalUsername
 9:07.11 Mark Boyanowski
 9:32.77 HawaiiLife745
 9:33.43 JoXCuber
 10:26.72 abunickabhi
 10:47.33 leudcfa
 10:50.82 begiuli65
 11:45.63 BradenTheMagician
 12:13.09 swankfukinc
 13:11.40 Glomnipotent
 15:55.36 Mike Hughey
*Clock*(33)

 6.47 TheDubDubJr
 6.49 MartinN13
 6.52 Kerry_Creech
 6.91 Underwatercuber
 6.98 ARandomCuber
 7.73 MattP98
 7.88 buzzteam4
 8.59 cuberkid10
 8.98 trav1
 9.60 AdrianCubing
 10.48 OJ Cubing
 10.72 Keenan Johnson
 11.03 Luke Garrett
 11.07 Magdamini
 11.54 BradenTheMagician
 12.64 InlandEmpireCuber
 12.66 OriginalUsername
 13.28 Bubbagrub
 14.20 RyuKagamine
 14.69 HawaiiLife745
 14.73 JoXCuber
 15.49 Turkey vld
 15.63 Nikhil Soares
 15.85 CubicOreo
 16.03 Matt Hudon
 16.55 swankfukinc
 16.86 Fred Lang
 17.86 Mike Hughey
 20.56 tJardigradHe
 32.81 julio974
 32.90 jancsi02
 DNF MCuber
 DNF ichcubegern
*Megaminx*(53)

 43.40 Cuberstache
 46.87 Nikhil Soares
 49.88 thecubingwizard
 50.38 AidanNoogie
 52.54 Magdamini
 56.31 miasponseller
 1:05.17 Erik
 1:06.78 cuberkid10
 1:08.16 DhruvA
 1:10.47 SimonK
 1:13.45 jancsi02
 1:13.83 CubicOreo
 1:14.10 Mark Boyanowski
 1:15.83 MCuber
 1:16.09 ichcubegern
 1:18.10 trav1
 1:18.24 whatshisbucket
 1:21.84 OriginalUsername
 1:25.65 JoXCuber
 1:26.05 MichaelNielsen
 1:27.06 HawaiiLife745
 1:33.50 colegemuth
 1:33.74 leudcfa
 1:35.04 ARandomCuber
 1:35.72 cubingidiot
 1:36.28 Turkey vld
 1:36.67 swankfukinc
 1:36.88 TheNoobCuber
 1:37.49 begiuli65
 1:41.00 Cheunghao Tu
 1:41.73 turtwig
 1:42.43 abunickabhi
 1:44.07 audiophile121
 1:44.35 ukulelekid
 1:45.55 Fred Lang
 1:50.53 epride17
 1:52.75 Keenan Johnson
 1:53.03 Christopher Lai
 1:54.31 MattP98
 1:56.65 mrjames113083
 1:57.79 Axel Lönnstedt
 1:58.14 NathanaelCubes
 2:01.68 buzzteam4
 2:13.20 V.Kochergin
 2:14.30 Logan
 2:15.80 [email protected]
 2:30.60 Glomnipotent
 2:32.54 Mike Hughey
 2:43.57 Toothcraver55
 2:58.59 Petri Krzywacki
 3:07.89 julio974
 4:02.12 PingPongCuber
 4:06.90 Jmuncuber
*Pyraminx*(106)

 2.56 SimonK
 2.75 aaron paskow
 3.00 tJardigradHe
 3.09 MrKuba600
 3.18 lejitcuber
 3.27 NoProblemCubing
 3.30 JakubDrobny
 3.36 Magdamini
 3.43 Kerry_Creech
 3.49 CornerCutter
 3.51 DGCubes
 3.58 CubicOreo
 3.69 Zac04attack
 3.70 MichaelNielsen
 3.72 vedroboev
 3.73 FastCubeMaster
 3.85 Ontricus
 3.88 Josh5271
 3.89 turtwig
 3.90 JMHCubed
 4.05 mihnea3000
 4.05 UnknownCanvas
 4.12 asacuber
 4.13 thecubingwizard
 4.27 frosty_cuber
 4.39 MartinN13
 4.39 BradenTheMagician
 4.47 Marcus Siu
 4.51 oliviervlcube
 4.55 [email protected]
 4.70 Nikhil Soares
 4.76 JoXCuber
 4.78 Turkey vld
 4.79 Abhi
 5.03 TheDubDubJr
 5.03 cubeshepherd
 5.14 jancsi02
 5.15 cuberkid10
 5.18 MCuber
 5.31 [email protected]
 5.32 tigermaxi
 5.41 OriginalUsername
 5.50 João Vinicius
 5.51 Keith Maben
 5.57 ichcubegern
 5.60 whatshisbucket
 5.65 Zeke Mackay
 5.66 rubik2005
 5.66 Keenan Johnson
 5.67 cubingidiot
 5.84 trav1
 5.85 Logan
 5.98 NathanaelCubes
 6.07 ukulelekid
 6.09 HawaiiLife745
 6.39 bennettstouder
 6.53 begiuli65
 6.71 leudcfa
 6.88 mrjames113083
 7.01 ARandomCuber
 7.26 Erik
 7.26 MattP98
 7.33 Natanael
 7.42 Toothcraver55
 7.67 oskarinn
 7.85 InlandEmpireCuber
 7.91 Luke Garrett
 7.97 Fred Lang
 8.19 Alpha cuber
 8.24 AdrianCubing
 8.33 EdubCubez
 8.46 Christopher Lai
 8.60 MegaminxMan
 8.62 V.Kochergin
 8.76 swankfukinc
 8.77 epride17
 8.84 Axel Lönnstedt
 8.91 Ecuasamurai
 8.92 asdf
 8.92 TheNoobCuber
 8.95 20luky3
 9.31 sigalig
 9.32 Bonkashi
 9.52 Thrasher989
 9.65 RandomPerson84
 10.26 Mike Hughey
 10.36 julio974
 10.48 Bogdan
 10.84 Brayden Adams
 11.07 dschieses
 11.19 OJ Cubing
 11.37 Jonasrox09
 11.38 Dylan Swarts
 11.54 Sixstringcal
 12.64 PingPongCuber
 12.84 Bubbagrub
 13.26 nms777
 13.43 Schmizee
 13.51 Ali161102
 13.69 GC1998
 14.19 topppits
 14.59 Jacck
 15.12 miasponseller
 17.83 Jmuncuber
 18.23 Petri Krzywacki
 20.27 [email protected]
*Square-1*(77)

 7.83 Sixstringcal
 9.81 thederpydank
 9.85 speedcuber71
 10.48 thecubingwizard
 10.54 Zac04attack
 10.72 Marcus Siu
 12.39 David ep
 13.20 cuberkid10
 14.21 JoXCuber
 14.40 Zach Clark
 15.01 Andrew_Rizo
 15.46 TheDubDubJr
 15.76 BradenTheMagician
 15.87 JakubDrobny
 16.53 ichcubegern
 16.85 DGCubes
 17.01 CubicOreo
 17.05 Josh5271
 17.49 trav1
 17.63 sigalig
 17.81 Magdamini
 18.01 MattP98
 18.03 oskarinn
 18.11 Nikhil Soares
 18.17 MichaelNielsen
 18.73 Luke Garrett
 18.93 Keenan Johnson
 19.04 leudcfa
 20.40 Turkey vld
 20.40 turtwig
 20.68 Cheunghao Tu
 21.92 tJardigradHe
 21.92 OriginalUsername
 22.87 Kerry_Creech
 22.93 MrKuba600
 23.35 asdf
 24.16 [email protected]
 24.21 2017LAMB06
 24.35 vedroboev
 24.38 MCuber
 24.81 jancsi02
 24.92 Mark Boyanowski
 25.97 Logan
 26.22 whatshisbucket
 26.30 T1_M0
 26.43 OJ Cubing
 27.14 HawaiiLife745
 27.38 mihnea3000
 28.78 MartinN13
 29.98 cubingidiot
 31.85 tigermaxi
 32.99 mrjames113083
 33.05 Underwatercuber
 33.56 Fred Lang
 34.35 ukulelekid
 34.53 RandomPerson84
 36.11 bennettstouder
 37.51 NathanaelCubes
 38.49 Mike Hughey
 38.54 begiuli65
 38.75 Keith Maben
 40.48 CraZZ CFOP
 43.32 Schmizee
 44.44 julio974
 45.08 Bubbagrub
 45.32 InlandEmpireCuber
 45.33 Bogdan
 50.44 Natanael
 52.53 Glomnipotent
 53.95 miasponseller
 1:04.12 RedSolver
 1:10.29 PingPongCuber
 1:11.58 audiophile121
 1:13.41 swankfukinc
 1:17.92 abunickabhi
 1:44.37 Axel Lönnstedt
 DNF AidanNoogie
*Skewb*(101)

 2.46 MrKuba600
 2.50 SimonK
 2.59 lejitcuber
 3.16 JMHCubed
 3.30 Josh5271
 3.46 frosty_cuber
 3.47 [email protected]
 3.94 vedroboev
 4.17 asacuber
 4.21 thecubingwizard
 4.22 Magdamini
 4.24 TheDubDubJr
 4.26 Zeke Mackay
 4.28 CubicOreo
 4.34 Kylegadj
 4.44 Marcus Siu
 4.57 DhruvA
 4.64 aaron paskow
 4.65 tJardigradHe
 4.68 MichaelNielsen
 4.75 tigermaxi
 4.76 AdrianCubing
 4.77 JakubDrobny
 4.99 Luke Garrett
 5.02 MattP98
 5.05 João Vinicius
 5.05 DGCubes
 5.05 OriginalUsername
 5.08 MCuber
 5.14 Sixstringcal
 5.16 ichcubegern
 5.50 leudcfa
 5.55 Andrew_Rizo
 5.55 Alpha cuber
 5.58 MegaminxMan
 5.60 [email protected]
 5.65 Nikhil Soares
 5.66 HawaiiLife745
 5.68 trav1
 5.71 cuberkid10
 5.97 MartinN13
 6.34 Kerry_Creech
 6.36 Keith Maben
 6.72 oskarinn
 6.74 BradenTheMagician
 6.77 thederpydank
 6.89 julio974
 6.89 mihnea3000
 6.95 Keenan Johnson
 6.99 NathanaelCubes
 6.99 TwisterCuber
 7.20 cubeshepherd
 7.27 Christopher Lai
 7.35 Bubbagrub
 7.46 Lennon Dorsey
 7.63 OJ Cubing
 7.66 Keroma12
 7.70 Turkey vld
 7.95 asdf
 7.97 Fred Lang
 8.00 Logan
 8.06 bennettstouder
 8.32 rubik2005
 8.39 Toothcraver55
 8.42 Mark Boyanowski
 8.44 whatshisbucket
 8.62 jancsi02
 8.75 epride17
 8.78 ARandomCuber
 8.79 speedcuber71
 8.86 Bogdan
 9.20 Ontricus
 9.50 V.Kochergin
 9.59 ukulelekid
 9.66 InlandEmpireCuber
 9.78 GC1998
 9.94 cubingidiot
 10.05 Erik
 10.13 Schmizee
 10.43 miasponseller
 10.59 mrjames113083
 10.71 JoXCuber
 11.26 Bonkashi
 12.05 Natanael
 12.08 Axel Lönnstedt
 12.23 PingPongCuber
 12.26 dschieses
 12.56 [email protected]
 12.57 Elysian_Hunter
 12.62 swankfukinc
 12.66 Dylan Swarts
 12.87 Mike Hughey
 13.69 abunickabhi
 13.92 topppits
 14.30 Jmuncuber
 14.86 begiuli65
 16.41 20luky3
 16.81 Jacck
 19.09 HiddenSentinels
 27.12 MatsBergsten
 DNF oliviervlcube
*Kilominx*(20)

 25.89 Nikhil Soares
 26.06 [email protected]
 29.25 Josh5271
 29.96 TheDubDubJr
 33.66 CubicOreo
 34.79 colegemuth
 35.77 OriginalUsername
 36.44 ichcubegern
 36.97 Logan
 42.27 TheNoobCuber
 43.38 Turkey vld
 44.25 abunickabhi
 45.94 begiuli65
 49.44 Fred Lang
 54.83 swankfukinc
 1:13.23 Mike Hughey
 1:17.82 julio974
 1:24.20 PingPongCuber
 1:30.10 Alpha cuber
 1:59.26 Petri Krzywacki
*Mini Guildford*(17)

 3:58.30 cuberkid10
 4:36.02 ichcubegern
 4:41.21 Nikhil Soares
 5:04.93 jancsi02
 5:14.39 OriginalUsername
 5:49.95 HawaiiLife745
 5:54.78 vedroboev
 6:11.40 ARandomCuber
 6:11.43 trav1
 6:11.72 BradenTheMagician
 6:36.66 jeraldsevilla
 7:11.48 Fred Lang
 7:23.88 swankfukinc
 7:44.24 [email protected]
 8:05.99 abunickabhi
 8:10.53 cubingidiot
 9:20.76 Mike Hughey

*Contest results*

 1208 Nikhil Soares
 1182 cuberkid10
 1170 OriginalUsername
 1124 thecubingwizard
 1112 ichcubegern
 1063 jancsi02
 1010 JoXCuber
 953 CubicOreo
 947 HawaiiLife745
 933 tJardigradHe
 897 DGCubes
 887 turtwig
 871 vedroboev
 865 Magdamini
 863 Keenan Johnson
 845 thederpydank
 840 Josh5271
 823 leudcfa
 821 abunickabhi
 813 MCuber
 811 MichaelNielsen
 808 asacuber
 803 TheDubDubJr
 802 Marcus Siu
 798 MrKuba600
 777 Luke Garrett
 758 Christopher Lai
 744 BradenTheMagician
 738 Mark Boyanowski
 729 MattP98
 718 cubingidiot
 708 JakubDrobny
 702 sigalig
 670 SimonK
 669 DhruvA
 668 mihnea3000
 649 ARandomCuber
 644 trav1
 643 speedcuber71
 636 Erik
 630 begiuli65
 622 Ethan Horspool
 620 Andrew_Rizo
 590 [email protected]
 589 Kerry_Creech
 586 Cheunghao Tu
 567 oskarinn
 563 OJ Cubing
 561 ukulelekid
 559 NathanaelCubes
 547 Ontricus
 522 Jscuber
 519 Zeke Mackay
 519 Turkey vld
 516 Kylegadj
 514 aaron paskow
 513 lejitcuber
 510 AidanNoogie
 505 uesyuu
 502 swankfukinc
 496 Fred Lang
 493 Mike Hughey
 490 colegemuth
 489 Logan
 488 MartinN13
 470 asdf
 470 [email protected]
 468 Keith Maben
 460 frosty_cuber
 455 AdrianCubing
 449 mrjames113083
 442 Glomnipotent
 439 Toothcraver55
 437 whatshisbucket
 424 Zac04attack
 412 2017LAMB06
 410 Natanael
 407 cubeshepherd
 396 miasponseller
 393 JMHCubed
 392 Zach Clark
 387 epride17
 386 Axel Lönnstedt
 380 Bogdan
 380 David ep
 374 Alpha cuber
 360 Dylan Swarts
 356 NoProblemCubing
 348 tigermaxi
 325 EdubCubez
 322 RandomPerson84
 322 bennettstouder
 316 Elysian_Hunter
 310 ExultantCarn
 293 BandedCubing101
 291 CubicCubes
 291 João Vinicius
 288 InlandEmpireCuber
 285 buzzteam4
 284 ican97
 275 Sixstringcal
 246 T1_M0
 245 Agguzi
 240 xyzzy
 236 Abhi
 230 topppits
 227 TheNoobCuber
 222 Astral Cubing
 221 CornerCutter
 220 julio974
 215 Bubbagrub
 212 Underwatercuber
 211 MatsBergsten
 206 rubik2005
 205 sam596
 202 elimescube
 200 MegaminxMan
 196 20luky3
 196 Ali161102
 195 V.Kochergin
 192 G2013
 187 Lennon Dorsey
 186 Schmizee
 185 UnknownCanvas
 182 Jacck
 182 Matt Hudon
 181 TwisterCuber
 180 Puggins
 177 Jmuncuber
 175 WombatWarrior17
 166 Deri Nata Wijaya
 161 Bonkashi
 148 GC1998
 147 Awesomesaucer
 145 Petri Krzywacki
 145 obelisk477
 145 Neb
 134 [email protected]
 133 audiophile121
 130 gavinz
 127 speedcube.insta
 126 SpartanSailor
 121 41002600
 117 camcuber
 114 tolgakantarci
 108 PingPongCuber
 107 Keroma12
 106 nms777
 100 dschieses
 99 CraZZ CFOP
 93 Brayden Adams
 93 FastCubeMaster
 89 Thrasher989
 85 dnguyen2204
 83 oliviervlcube
 81 MathNoobz
 80 Ecuasamurai
 77 h2f
 68 pjk
 65 HiddenSentinels
 64 RedSolver
 59 greenthunderr
 57 Cuberstache
 56 jeraldsevilla
 54 Lux
 52 kumato
 47 Kuzniok
 46 Jonasrox09
 43 Rubix Noob
 43 TheCubingAddict980
 39 Kris Gonnella
 38 BleachedTurtle
 31 ditto_64
 28 ComputerGuy365
 27 Filipe Teixeira
 27 MuckPie
 27 boroc226han
 26 Doofnoofer
 25 One Wheel
 24 Veeeec
 24 Kit Clement
 24 Sweap
 18 SANI
 17 RyuKagamine
 14 jigglyboii
 7 Zunacube
 4 rooroo2006


----------



## MatsBergsten (Nov 21, 2018)

And finally for this week thecubicle.us Gift Card Lottery. 187 competitors (11*17)

The winning number is no prime at all, a real non prime if you say so, 2*2*3*5 = 60!
And that means the winner is* swankfukinc! Congratulations!*


----------

